# Morrus and RangerWickett!



## SHARK (Jan 27, 2003)

Greetings!

I'm wondering, have you received my e-mails? How is the project coming along? I look forward to your response.

Semper Fidelis,

SHARK


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 28, 2003)

Sorry Shark that I hadn't gotten in touch with you.  I kept on checking the boards at work where I couldn't devote enough time to write up a full email, and then by the time I got back to my own computer, there were dozens of more posts to check.  But I'll get in touch with you later tonight.  I haven't received any emails from you for about a month, though.  We've shifted our immediate focus to the next book on our schedule, Deadly Games, but now that you've reappeared, we can get back to work.


----------

